# The 'Recipe Help' Thread



## rogue zombie (16/5/15)

*A thread where we can post recipes that we need help with.*

I found this on reddit
Reading through the comments, it sounds like a real winner.

*Crunchberries*

TFA
Strawberry (Ripe) 10%
Cheese Cake w Graham Crust 5%
Bavarian Cream 6%
French Vanilla 2%

Now, I have the TFA Cheesecake from Skyblue, which I believe is not with Graham Crust. I do have Graham Crust as well.

So anyone have an idea how I can replicate 'Cheese Cake w Graham Crust 5%' with Cheesecake and Graham Crust seperately?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Thanks for asking this question @r0gue z0mbie , I've been meaning to ask too.....

I shall be watching for replies....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

@Melinda are you still awake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/5/15)

Well I've tried 50/50 and it does not work - all cream.
So I know I have to go lower with the cheesecake part, but I don't want to waste the rest of my stock trying to get it down

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/5/15)

The other one is graham cracker though right? Don't think it's the same thing as crust. Valley vapour has cheesecake with graham crust though if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/5/15)

Oooh right, so normal Graham Cracker isn't crust. Damn.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oooh right, so normal Graham Cracker isn't crust. Damn.


Hmmm, what if we chuck a dash of Acetyl Pyrazine with it? Should boost the Graham Cracker a bit? Maybe a light sprinkle of Sweet Cream too?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/5/15)

yeah I think Ap at 0.5 would be a good start with maybe 0.5 berry crunch or rice crunchies along with the graham cracker. I'd probably go brown sugar before sweet cream though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/15)

I want to make this beauty:

*Frankenvape - The Standard*
4% Kiwi (FA)

5% Marshmallow (TFA)

4% Whipped Cream (TFA)

1% Vanillin

1% Citric Acid

But obviously with TFA. Does anyone have any experience with TFA Kiwi? So I can start with a good percentage.

I googled, but only came across Kiwi Double, and percentages varying from 5-20%, which is a little vague.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I want to make this beauty:
> 
> *Frankenvape - The Standard*
> 4% Kiwi (FA)
> ...



I've done a watermelon/kiwi mix. Started the Kiwi at 2%, then upped to 6%, will probably go 10/8% watermelon/kiwi next mix. The tfa guava seems helluva strong to me, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I've done a watermelon/kiwi mix. Started the Kiwi at 2%, then upped to 6%, will probably go 10/8% watermelon/kiwi next mix. The tfa guava seems helluva strong to me, lol.



Cool, thank you, that helps


----------



## BioHAZarD (26/5/15)

Hi guys. I have been playing with dragonfruit and cream mixes for a while now. Seems to work quite nice with

Dragonfruit 8%
Cream 4%

I was wondering whether anybody has had a similar mix and possibly added some coconut.

Using vapor mountain flavours.

Any feedback would be appreciated

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

I have a question.
I made GVC with TFA custard @ 12%. Six weeks later and it still tastes like soap. Do I bin it as a fail? Or is there a chance that it still could steep.

I'm not sure if its just too much TFA custard. I will only be using CAP custard though from here on out. From all I've read, it is massively more preferred to the TFA one.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have a question.
> I made GVC with TFA custard @ 12%. Six weeks later and it still tastes like soap. Do I bin it as a fail? Or is there a chance that it still could steep.
> 
> I'm not sure if its just too much TFA custard. I will only be using CAP custard though from here on out. From all I've read, it is massively more preferred to the TFA one.


add some vg/pg nic base (unflavoured, the same nic % as your mix) to the 12% Custard mix you've made to bring the flavouring percentage down to 10 or 8, shake and steep for a day or 2. Maybe even leave the cap off overnight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> add some vg/pg nic base (unflavoured, the same nic % as your mix) to the 12% Custard mix you've made to bring the flavouring percentage down to 10 or 8, shake and steep for a day or 2. Maybe even leave the cap off overnight.



As is, I left it for 48 hours cap off. Seemed like the flavour wanted to come out, so I left it for another week with the cap on. Tasted this morning and still soapy :/

Thank you, I will add some VG and see what happens.

I wouldn't care to bin it if it was 10ml, but I made 30ml since I thought it was a sure thing


----------

